# What kind of snake boots do you wear/like?



## chambers270 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a pair of lace up boots but they take too long. I am looking into getting a pair of Lacrosse Alpha Venom Snake Boots but have not heard anything about them.

Anybody wear Alpha Venom Snake Boots?

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 22, 2008)

I wear these, LaCrosse Snake Charmer. They are comfortable and much easier then laceups.


----------



## chambers270 (Sep 22, 2008)

Those look good, the reason I mentioned the Alpha Venom Snake Boots is because I found some on sale for $69.99


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 22, 2008)

I paid $139.99 for these and so far they been worth it. Still waterproof and comfortable. They are warm though on these hott days.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 8, 2008)

I know your aren't asking about danner's, but I've got a pair of the pronghorns that are lace-ups.  They don't take much time at all to get in and out of.  They only have one lace hook at the top, but the whole boot loosens easily and cinches up tightly really quick.

This is my first season in them and so far they are great.


----------



## patchestc (Oct 8, 2008)

i bought a pair of snake chaps this year, easy on, easy off.


----------



## deadend (Oct 9, 2008)

My Danners are the best I've found after trying the rest and they tighten up with 1 pull.


----------



## pnome (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm very happy with my Cabelas Pinnacle snake boots:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...9_TGP&parentType=index&indexId=cat600749&rid=


----------



## Bruz (Oct 9, 2008)

Cabelas's Pinnacle Scent Lok Gore Tex Zip Up Snake Boots......I've had Danner's, Rocky's and RedHeads........These have lasted 4 seasons and are still water proof.......Best Boots I've ever owned.

Robert


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Oct 9, 2008)

I wear A rocky ultra light lace-up, Yes its a pain to lace up, But its comfortable, light, Like wearing a tennis shoe, that comes to my knee!!


----------



## wvduece (Oct 9, 2008)

any body try the Muck snake boot i like the muck woody just curious about the muck snake armour boot   jb


----------



## Doyle (Oct 9, 2008)

I wear the BPS Redhead zip-ups.  Not bad, but I think I'll spring for either Danner or Lacrosse next time.   The Redheads are water resistant but if I wade through water, my socks will be damp.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 10, 2008)

wvduece said:


> any body try the Muck snake boot i like the muck woody just curious about the muck snake armour boot   jb



I wouldn't wear them if it's above 70 degrees.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 10, 2008)

I wear Danner Pronghorns snake boots.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine are Redhead....Pretty stiff when new, but very comfy now..
Just remember to use tall boot sox....


----------



## sureshot375 (Oct 10, 2008)

I just got a pair of danners that i love.  they are lighweight and great for stalking.  They are lace up but they have a roller system so it not a pian at all to get them on or off.


----------



## cball917 (Oct 10, 2008)

this is what i have wore for last 3 years. some of the best i have ever owned. i bought them from a store that was going out of business. they at the time were $219.99 and i got em for $70 bucks. they are made by chippewa


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 10, 2008)

Cabela's Pinnacle. I wear them in the woods from Turkey Season until after Halloween.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 10, 2008)

I wear unisulated rubber boots and watch where I put my feet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2008)

I wore leather Chippewas for a lot of years, but now wear LaCrosse Strikerz. Been thinkin` about a pair of Russels.


----------



## Up-A-Tree (Oct 14, 2008)

I wear Danner Pronghorns snake boots.
www.danner.com
                           			                 <script src="http://www.danner.com/includes/kits.js"></script> <script src="http://www.danner.com/includes/options.js"></script> <script src="http://www.danner.com/includes/validateProductSelection.js"></script> <script src="http://www.danner.com/includes/validateKitProductSelection.js"></script> <script language="javascript"> var noQtyMsg = 'Quantity has not been entered'; var noOptionsMsg = 'Select Valid Option(s)'; </script>              <form name="addToBasketForm" method="post" action="/addToBasket.do?nav=%2Fproduct%2Fid%2F7%2F100301%2F102159" onsubmit="return validateProductSelection(noQtyMsg, noOptionsMsg, this, 1);" id="mainForm"> <input name="from" value="detail" type="hidden"> <table width="730" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">      <tbody><tr valign="top"> <td width="300">  <!-- Product Image tile -->      			 			 			                   <!-- Declares a Referenec to Product used -->      <!-- Sets the URL -->     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





       </td></tr></tbody></table></form>


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Oct 23, 2008)

I also wear the Danner and cannot recommend them enough. I've worn others and there is no comparison imo. I bought mine at the Sportscenter in Perry they were on sale, but i would pay full price any day! I wear these year round in the woods!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 23, 2008)

These are REALLY comfortable.  They run 1 size small though.  I had to order the next size up.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...200102&cm_ite=0027060812205a&_requestid=66312


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 23, 2008)

*What makes a boot snakeproof?*

Are rubber boots snakeproof?
Are leather boots snakeproof?
Are double lines leather boots (like timberline) snakeproof?
Just what materials are snakeproof?
Please send me a Private Message.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Oct 23, 2008)

I had a pair of Redheads lace up I bought in 2003,  very hotttttt!  Turned my socks blue from the sweat and blue lining in the boot.  Only water proof for two year a half years.  Lasted four seasons.

Now I am on my first year of Rocky zip up snake boots.  Love the zipper.  Tread of boot makes noise on my climbing stand if I don't pick up my feet when I turn.


----------

